
Nobody cares what you have to say: self doubt and me - handlingelect
https://www.staticcatgames.com/2020/08/nobody-cares-what-you-have-to-say.html
======
notgpt
Hello there! Nice blog. One small suggestion: I didn't quite like the picture
of the screaming man you used it the post - it was, um, a bit jarring and
distracted from the content.

A few days ago there was an interesting perspective on blogging, which I found
useful. Maybe you will also find it useful --
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24163658](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24163658).

All the best!

